# Need A Little Help Guys.



## hammadmasood43 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey.
I've got admission in Islam Medical and Dental College. And waiting for my classes to start. Now the problem is I've nothing to do at all at home except watching movies.My baba said me to purchase the books of first year so i did. But I don't know what to study at all. So any of you could please tell me what to study at my own before my classes get started so that i would've a mind set of what i am going to study later on. Help me guys.

Thanks.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Relax and begin with the classes! Everyone has the motivation to go ahead of classes before the 1st day but it all dies out!  You cant study medicine on your own. Try reading the first chapters if u really wish to


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

hammadmasood43 said:


> Hey.
> I've got admission in Islam Medical and Dental College. And waiting for my classes to start. Now the problem is I've nothing to do at all at home except watching movies.My baba said me to purchase the books of first year so i did. But I don't know what to study at all. So any of you could please tell me what to study at my own before my classes get started so that i would've a mind set of what i am going to study later on. Help me guys.
> 
> Thanks.


Start off with Physiology, the first chapters, the introductions, cell Physiology and etc, do a bit of anatomy too.


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

hammadmasood43 said:


> Hey.
> I've got admission in Islam Medical and Dental College. And waiting for my classes to start. Now the problem is I've nothing to do at all at home except watching movies.My baba said me to purchase the books of first year so i did. But I don't know what to study at all. So any of you could please tell me what to study at my own before my classes get started so that i would've a mind set of what i am going to study later on. Help me guys.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey enjoy these days as there is much to study later once u start ur university... its gonna become so tough.. tests stages substages terms n all... urgghh.. n then sendups n prof finaly... u wont have free time at all... so enjoy these days


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hina bangash said:


> Hey enjoy these days as there is much to study later once u start ur university... its gonna become so tough.. tests stages substages terms n all... urgghh.. n then sendups n prof finaly... u wont have free time at all... so enjoy these days


ap mjy guide kr skti ho ?????????

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Start off with Physiology, the first chapters, the introductions, cell Physiology and etc, do a bit of anatomy too.


ap private medical clg m ho ???????


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Sure


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

shaheen1100 said:


> ap mjy guide kr skti ho ?????????
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Jee.


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Jee.


knse ?????????????


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

shaheen1100 said:


> knse ?????????????


LMDC.


----------



## mediz (Jun 25, 2014)

admission in riphah are still open or not?


----------



## famal (Oct 9, 2014)

how did you get into IMDC? entry test is on 19th oct


----------



## stereo (Sep 25, 2014)

Hina bangash said:


> Hey enjoy these days as there is much to study later once u start ur university... its gonna become so tough.. tests stages substages terms n all... urgghh.. n then sendups n prof finaly... u wont have free time at all... so enjoy these days


are you in AMC or any UHS medical college ?


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

stereo said:


> are you in AMC or any UHS medical college ?


Rmc


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hina bangash said:


> Rmc


can u tell me the secrets of how to get admitt in med school
jusl like u


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Study hard. That's it  n most important thing.. dont forget to remember Allah almighty even if u r vry bz.. this is the secret..


----------



## IQRA22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hina bangash said:


> Study hard. That's it  n most important thing.. dont forget to remember Allah almighty even if u r vry bz.. this is the secret..


can u guide me in my career

- - - Updated - - -



Hina bangash said:


> Study hard. That's it  n most important thing.. dont forget to remember Allah almighty even if u r vry bz.. this is the secret..


as i also want to be a doctor 




and now studying biotechnology


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

If u r studying biotec then hw can u get into some medical colleg?


----------



## IQRA22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hina bangash said:


> If u r studying biotec then hw can u get into some medical colleg?


by taking mcat .


----------



## hammadmasood43 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for your helping answers. I might start with some intials and also carry on my enjoying routine with this as my classes aren't started yet. :wink: Thank you


----------



## hammadmasood43 (Oct 11, 2014)

@Famal are you mixing up interview with entry test or what?? Mcat is the only test that is required to get into private sector.


----------



## hammadmasood43 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hina bangash said:


> Study hard. That's it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your kind words and for such help. And yup In Sha ALLAH i'll be on the right path. Pray for me too :relaxed:


----------



## hammadmasood43 (Oct 11, 2014)

famal said:


> how did you get into IMDC? entry test is on 19th oct


@Famal are you mixing up interview with entry test or what?? Mcat is the only test that is required to get into private sector.


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

hammadmasood43 said:


> @Famal are you mixing up interview with entry test or what?? Mcat is the only test that is required to get into private sector.


whatys ur agreegate


----------

